# Need lots of help



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Can someone tell me all of what i need to make my own cobia rod?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

All you need is a little time and some components like a rod blank, grip material, reel seat, guides, thread, and some flex coat.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks man


----------

